# Why has security/pinentry-gtk been removed?



## talsamon (Nov 13, 2014)

FreshPorts:



> [ 14:42 makc ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I ask why_?_ It compiles fine with gcc48.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry, there it stands in clear letters: GTK+ 1 support is discontinued upstream.


----------



## xtaz (Nov 13, 2014)

In relation to this, does anyone else think there is a bug with the security/pinentry port now since it was updated? It's wanting to bring in a whole massive load of dependencies related to X-Windows. Despite me only having ncurses support enabled in the configuration. I'm thinking it's not parsing the options correctly and trying to drag in GTK etc.?


----------



## fonz (Nov 13, 2014)

xtaz, you appear to be correct. I've observed two issues:

Regardless of any existing (stored) previous configuration, `make config` shows *all* front-ends as enabled by default _every time I run it_.

I can confirm that even with only the NCURSES option enabled, `portmaster security/pinentry` still tries to pull in some Qt4 dependencies. Not a whole lot of them, but I already have GTK+ 2 and X.Org installed so I can't see whether security/pinentry tries to pull those in too.
Something is definitely wrong with this port at the moment. I suggest you contact the maintainer and/or ask on the freebsd-ports mailing list and/or submit a PR.


----------



## kpa (Nov 13, 2014)

I switched to using the slave port security/pinentry-curses and it doesn't pull in anything extra. The master port should be of course fixed too.


----------



## fonz (Nov 13, 2014)

kpa said:


> I switched to using the slave port security/pinentry-curses and it doesn't pull in anything extra. The master port should be of course fixed too.


I hadn't even noticed it was split up into slave ports. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## hruodr (Jul 2, 2019)

When using a mail program, I got problems with this command line pinentry that was solved with pinentry-gtk that openened a window. Unfortunately it is not anymore there.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2019)

hruodr said:


> Unfortunately it is not anymore there.


This happened 5 years ago.


----------

